# Want to upgrade Maxima head unit (w/Bose package)



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Not the same exact question you're expecting me to ask.

My mom has a 96 Max GLE and the CD player no longer works. I was looking around for a new one or a repair place, but it can be somewhat pricy. I just happened to look in a sounddomain catalog and I saw this "Premium audio interface" adaptor in there.

It claims it can convert any aftermarket radio to work with the '85+ Nissan/Infinity Bose systems. I assume it is able to send a non-amplified signal to the individual speaker amplifiers or such. Whatever it does, would you say it's a good idea to try it out? I would get a new double DIN radio (somewhat inexpensive) for her and use this adaptor. I'm thinking of doing this for xmas.

Any thoughts?

BTW, who makes a fairly decient double DIN radio for a reasonable price? I was thinking of Clarion, but iono.


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

dont get that!!!

if you want to fix that buy only what you need, and bose is not really good.
go to onlicarstero.com, the have good prices, for the head unit go for alpine, clarion, etc


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Whew, thank god you replied in a knick of time. I was just about to click the 'buy it now' button.

Anyhow, I fixed the CD player just over 1000 days ago, turns out the lens was just dirty.


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

well it happens, you better get those brans i told you.


----------



## BluMax (Jan 24, 2013)

I have similar concerns with my sound system. Initially the factory HU display started dying (no readout) then then rear speakers quit playing itermitently before finally quiting all together. Since then I have replaced the factory unit with a Kenwood unit using a Scoche line-level interface. Results: only my front speakers produce sound (a big improvement nonetheless). So now I'm wondering if my rear amps are fried because according to the wirirng diagram, all amps are on the same circuit power thereby ruling out any loss of pwr at the individual amps themselves. A careful check with volt meter confirmed pwr at each amp location. Is it likely that both amp/spkr would have defected all at once? What do you think might be at dault here? Thank you in advance.


----------



## attilapo (Jun 15, 2013)

don't try to do that,bose is not really good
and a new one is not pricy. and all the wires are ready from manufacturer. you can go to happyshopinglife,the good price for the head unit or parts. Just some one said it like that


----------



## joycerodgridue (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree you should go for the new one just like attilapo has said.


----------

